# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الصحة والسلامه >  >  اختبر معلوماتك عن ارتفاع ضغط الدمّ

## نور الشمس

اختبر معلوماتك عن ارتفاع ضغط الدمّ
*======================*

يزيد ضغط الدم المرتفع من احتمال تعرضك لسكتة دماغية أو ذبحة قلبية أو أمراض الكلى. فهل تعاني أنت أو أحد أفراد عائلتك هذا المرض من دون أن تلاحظ ذلك؟

تساعدك الأسئلة التالية على تحديد ما إذا كنت معرضاً لهذا الخطر وعلى اختبار معلوماتك عن ارتفاع ضغط الدم. حاول الإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة بصح أو خطأ، ثم اطلع على الإجابات لتتحقق من معلوماتك.

1- يكون الرجال الذين تخطوا الخامسة والسبعين من عمرهم أكثر عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض من النساء؟ 
خطأ: تكون النساء اللواتي تخطين سن الخامسة والسبعين أكثر عرضة للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم، مقارنة بالرجال.

2- يكون احتمال التعرض لارتفاع ضغط الدم أعلى لدى المتحدرين من أصل أفريقي مقارنة بالبيض؟
صح: المتحدرون من أصول أفريقية أكثر عرضة للإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم، مقارنة بالبيض.


3- تكون النساء الحوامل أو اللواتي يأخذن حبوب منع الحمل أكثر عرضة لارتفاع ضغط الدم؟
صح: قد يترتب على ارتفاع ضغط الدم خلال الحمل عواقب خطيرة تؤذي الأم والجنين على حد سواء. ويُعتبر هذا المرض أحد الأسباب التي تسبب بولادات مبكرة. كذلك، تكون النساء اللواتي يتناولن حبوب منع الحمل أكثر عرضة لارتفاع ضغط الدم. لذلك، عليهن استشارة طبيبهن باستمرار.

4- يكون الأشخاص النحيلون والفارعو الطول أكثر عرضة لهذا المرض؟
خطأ: يُعتبر مَن يعانون من زيادة في الوزن أكثر عرضة لهذا المرض.


5- عندما تحد من نشاطاتك اليومية، تبقى مسترخياً فتقلل من خطر إصابتك بارتفاع ضغط الدم؟
خطأ: قلة الحركة والنشاط خلال اليوم أحد عوامل الخطر التي قد تؤدي إلى الإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم.

6- قد يؤدي استهلاك كميات كبيرة من الدم والأطعمة الغنية بالصوديوم في بعض الحالات إلى رفع ضغط الدم؟
صح: لا شك في أن تناول كثير من الملح والمأكولات الغنية بالصوديوم يرفع ضغط دم البعض. لذلك، ينصح الأطباء عادة بالحد من استهلاك الصوديوم، وقد أظهرت الدراسات أخيراً أن الحد من تناول الملح يساهم في خفض ضغط الدم في حالات معينة.

7- قد تؤدي إضافة بعض الأطعمة إلى غذائك، مثل مشتقات الحليب قليلة الدسم والفواكه والخضار إلى خفض ضغط الدم في حالة البالغين الذين يعانون هذا المرض؟
صح: كشفت دراسة حديثة أن إضافة الفواكه والخضر ومشتقات الحليب القليلة الدسم يمكن أن تؤدي إلى الحد من ارتفاع ضغط الدم في حالة مَن يعانون من ارتفاع ضغط دم غير حاد. لا يزال سبب ذلك مجهولاً. لربما يعود إلى نسب الكالسيوم، البوتاسيوم و/أو المغنيزيوم المرتفعة التي تحتويها هذه الأطعمة.

8- يعاني أكثر من 60% من النساء اللواتي تجاوزن سن الخامسة والستين ارتفاع ضغط الدم؟
صح: تعاني أكثر من ستين في المئة من كل النساء اللواتي تخطين سن الخامسة والستين هذا المرض.


9- يُعتبر تناول الأدوية الوسيلة الوحيدة لخفض ضغط الدم؟
خطأ: كما ورد في الإجابات أعلاه، ثمة سبل كثيرة يمكنك القيام بها للحؤول دون الإصابة بارتفاع ضغط الدم أو التحكم فيه. تفادَ الإفراط في تناول الملح، وأكثر في المقابل من استهلاك الفواكه والخضر ومشتقات الحليب القليلة الدسم. كذلك، زد من نشاطاتك اليومية التي تطلب الحركة ومارس التمارين الرياضية إلى أن تتمكن من التمرن نحو 60 دقيقة يومياً.

إحصاءات
----------
تشير التقديرات إلى أن نحو 65 مليون أميركي يعانون ارتفاع ضغط الدم. كذلك، يُعتبر 59 مليوناً آخرين عرضة للإصابة بهذا المرض. ومن المحتمل أن يرتفع هذان الرقمان، فيما يتقدم الأميركيون في السن. يُدعى هذا المرض «القاتل الصامت», لأن 35% ممن يعانون ارتفاع ضغط الدم يجهلون ذلك.
يذكر المعهد الوطني للقلب، الرئتين والدم في الولايات المتحدة أن واحداً من كل ثلاثة بالغين يعاني من ارتفاع ضغط الدم. ويُشار في هذا الصدد إلى أن ارتفاع ضغط الدم بحد ذاته لا عوارض له. فقد تعانيه طوال سنوات من دون أن تدري ذلك. ولكن خلال هذه الفترة، قد يلحق الضرر بقلبك وأوعيتك الدموية والكليتين وأجزاء أخرى من جسمك.
إن لم تتحقق من ضغط دمك خلال السنة الماضية، فربما حان الوقت للذهاب إلى الطبيب والقيام بفحص روتيني.

----------


## سيناريو

شكرا غاليتي على هذه المعلومات القيمه 
دمتي بصحه وعافيه

----------

